# Molche effektiv fangen?



## lehrer70 (13. März 2017)

Leider müssen die Teich- und Bergmolche aus unserem Teich raus. Da die Oberfläche über 100qm beträgt und sehr viel Bewuchs aufweist, suche ich eine geeignete Möglichkeit, die __ Molche zu fangen.

Mit Wathose und Kescher kann man vergessen, da sich die Molche zwischen den Pflanzen verstecken. Ablassen scheidet ebenfalls aus, da ja die Molche im Pflanzendickicht bleiben.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie die Molche effektiv gefangen werden können?


----------



## butzbacher (13. März 2017)

Hallo,

das Thema Artenschutz und Naturschutz wurde hier schon oft genug diskutiert. Daher gehe ich da gar nicht erst darauf ein.

Aber die Frage die es zu beantworten gilt: Warum müssen die __ Molche raus?


----------



## Haegar (13. März 2017)

Ich war immer froh, wenn __ Molche und andere Tiere sich am Teich ansiedelten. Ist Ausdruck eines guten Teiches. Warum sollten Molche weichen müssen, zumal, wie schon von butzbacher erwähnt, die auch unter Artenschutz fallen und somit vom Umsetzen, Fangen etc. verschont werden.
Wer keine Tiere, oder nur "seine" geliebten Fische im Teich haben will, sollte sich einen Innenteich bauen. 
Die Zuwanderung von Tieren am Teich wird keiner aufhalten können und sollte jeden erfreuen, der sich Naturfreund/Teichliebhaber nennt. Ist immer Ausdruck dass der Teich/Biotop auch artgerecht bzw. naturnah ist.


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2017)

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr, der Eine will seine __ Frösche aus dem Teich haben, der Nächste seine __ Molche . 
Warum ziehen solche Leute nicht in den 36 Stock eines Hochhauses und kaufen sich ein Aquarium.


----------



## Ida17 (14. März 2017)

Hallo Lehrer70,

mach doch bitte mal ein paar Angaben dazu, warum Du die Tiere aus dem Teich haben möchtest.
Wenn man so etwas liest, schockt es einen, da man an für sich froh sein sollte solche Tiere im Garten haben zu dürfen.
Wird der Teich neu sarniert und die __ Molche sollen vorübergehend in ein anderes Becken umziehen?
Müsst Ihr den starken Pflanzenwuchs zurückschneiden und möchtet den Tieren nichts tun?

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn wir wüssten worum es bei dieser Aktion geht.


----------



## lehrer70 (14. März 2017)

Oh je, solche Antworten.
Der Hintergrund: Der Teich liegt im Innenstadtbereich und hat eine absolute Insellage. Rundherum nur Straßen, da wandert nichts. Mit den Nachbargärten zusammen ist das Grundstück ca. 5000qm groß, während der Teich ca. 100qm Oberfläche, sehr verkrautet ist und keinen Fischbestand hat. Daher eine sehr hohe Grünfrosch und Molchpopulation, die irgenwann vor 40 Jahren wahrscheinlich durch illegalen Besatz von Kindern entstanden ist.
In diesem Jahr werden alle Grundstücke an einem Investor verkauft und spätestens im nächsten Jahr rollen die Bagger an, so dass ca. 6 Einfamilienhäuser entstehen. Hinterlandbebauung nennt man so etwas und wird seitens des Naturschutzes propagiert.
Anfang Mai kommt ein Artenschutzbeauftragter, nach meinen Infos sind aber Wasserfrösche und Teichmolche als Allerweltsarten für solche Projekte kein Hindernisgrund (sind halt keine Kammmolche). Der Beauftragte wird mehr nach Fledermausunterschlüpfen ausschau halten. Wir sind im Norden von NRW.
Kurzgefasst: 2018 wird das verwilderte Naturgrundstück nicht mehr existieren und alles Leben, was nicht in benachbarte Minigärten flieht, kommt unter dem Bagger.

Jetzt ist bald Laichzeit und vielleicht die letzte Gelegenheit, möglichst viele Tiere zu fangen und umzusiedeln. Daher die ernstgemeinte Frage.
Zurück zum Thema, hat jemand eine Idee wie im verkrauteten Schlammtümpel möglichst viele __ Molche und __ Frösche zwecks Umsiedlung gefangen werden können?


----------



## mitch (14. März 2017)

da sind mal ein paar Links

https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/amphibien-und-reptilien/amphibien/artenportraets/10640.html​
aber in NRW ist das wohl ein_* bisschen*_ anders:

http://www.amphibienschutz.de/schutz/artenschutz/roteliste/deutschland.htm
* defekter Link entfernt *​

schreib doch einfach mal eueren Umweltminister an, möglicherweise kommt der ja zum helfen, oder so


----------



## Christine (14. März 2017)

*Meine Lieben, das klingt jetzt blöd - ist aber leider so: 

Jegliche Hinweise bezüglich der Fangmethoden verstoßen gegen die Forenregeln, da das Fangen - bis auf ganz wenige genehmigte Aktionen - ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht ist. Selbst, wenn es zur Rettung der Tiere ist (ich hab die Gesetze nicht gemacht). Deshalb unterlasst bitte jegliche Tipps dazu. Gerne lieber Ratschläge, wie man den armen Tieren offiziell helfen kann. Wen kann man ins Boot holen? Wo kann man nachhaken? Wer ist zuständig?*


----------



## Christine (14. März 2017)

Anmerkung zur Rotenliste. Auch wenn in NRW angeblich Teich- und __ Bergmolch nicht gefährdet sind, gilt dennoch:

_Seit 1980 sind alle Amphibienarten in der Bundesartenschutzverordnung enthalten und stehen unter besonderen Schutz.
_
Und ich habe mal vor langer Zeit gelernt: Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht...


----------



## Ulf K (14. März 2017)

also ich würde die örtliche NABU-Gruppe anmailen.Die können dann mit ihren Kiddies ne Rettungsaktion veranstalten!Die haben auch meist nen heißen Draht zum Umweltamt und den Medien.


----------



## butzbacher (14. März 2017)

Hallo Lehrer70,

jetzt ist dein Projekt nachvollziehbar. Jedoch ändert das erstmal nichts am Fang- und Umsiedlungsverbot. Der Tipp mit der örtlichen NABU-Gruppe ist schon mal gut. Aber trotz allem sind hier die Naturschutzbehörden in der Pflicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2017)

Also, da wandert nix würde ich bezweifeln. Da geht einiges durch Gulli und Regenentwässerung. Wenn Ihr kein Mischsystem habt ist wohl möglich das Ablassen des Teiches im Frühjahr 2018 die beste Lösung so viele Tiere wie möglich vor den Bagger zu retten. Dann haben die die Möglichkeit sich zu verziehen.


----------



## jolantha (15. März 2017)

Hallo Lehrer, in Deinem Falle nehme ich natürlich den Umzug ins Hochhaus wieder zurück  



jolantha schrieb:


> Warum ziehen solche Leute nicht in den 36 Stock eines Hochhauses und kaufen sich ein Aquarium.


Das ist ja wirklich ein echtes Problem 

Totto ,


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann haben die die Möglichkeit sich zu verziehen.



Wohin ???


----------



## Ida17 (15. März 2017)

Das ist wirklich ein Problem, dennoch können gut gemeinte Aktionen böse Konsequenzen mitsich ziehen.
In dem Falle würde ich auch offizielle Wege gehen und somit zum Beispiel Nabu anschreiben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2017)

HI,

auch wenn in NRW die Bestände an Teichmolchen und Wasserfröschen mancherorts noch von eingen Leuten als "Allerweltsarten" angesehen werden.

Alle !!! heimischen Amphibienarten sind im Bundes- und sogar im europäischem Naturschutzgesetz als "besonders geschüzt" geführt.
So einfach kann sich dann auch ein Mitarbeiter von ner "unteren" Naturschutzbehörde net darüber hinwegsetzen wenn ein abgeschnittener vorhandener Bestand in einem extrem beengten Lebensraum durch anstehende Bautätigkeiten extrem gefärdet/ausgelöscht wird. Eintönig immer nur auf "kuschelige" Vögel und Säuger fixierten "Möchtegern-Naturschützern" sollte man mal ordentlich Feuer unter dem Hintern machen


----------



## lehrer70 (15. März 2017)

was glaubt ihr, was schon passiert ist. Ein guter Freund von mir ist im örtlichen Nabuvorstand. Er will mir sogar beim Fangen helfen. Nur mit Kescher und Wathose bei dem Schlamm unmöglich. Hatten überlegt, einen Krötenzaun um den Teich zu stellen, aber das geht aufgrund des Randbewuchses nicht. Urwald.


----------



## Erin (15. März 2017)

Setz dich mal mit diesem Herrn in Verbindung https://www.botanik-bochum.de/mitglieder/GoetzHLoos.htm
Ich weiß nicht, ob er noch bei NABU aktiv ist, aber ich nehme es an, außerdem dürfte er über einige Verbindungen verfügen und vor allem hat er ein gnadenloses Fachwissen


----------



## lehrer70 (17. März 2017)

Gestern Herrn Loos eine Mail geschrieben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten


----------



## teichinteressent (17. März 2017)

Schreibe doch eine Mail an die Kontaktadresse: http://www.botanik-bochum.de/
Darin beziehst du dich auf diesen Herrn.


----------



## Erin (17. März 2017)

lehrer70 schrieb:


> Gestern Herrn Loos eine Mail geschrieben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten



Nimm mal die hier * defekter Link entfernt *  ,da dürfte er regelmäßig reinschauen und schildere ihm vor allem das komplette Problem. In welcher Ecke von NRW wohnst du denn?


----------



## lehrer70 (3. Mai 2017)

Heute war der Artenschutzbeauftragte da und hat den Teich gesehen. Leider war ich arbeiten. Er konnte nichts relevantes feststellen, was dem Zuschütten des Teiches entgegen steht. Hier gelten NRW Gesetze.
Hier ein __ Bergmolch aus dem Teich von Anfang April. Werde wohl nächste Woche mit dem Abfischen des Teiches beginnen und die Tiere in den nächsten See setzen.


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2017)

lehrer70 schrieb:


> Er konnte nichts relevantes feststellen, was dem Zuschütten des Teiches entgegen steht.


  versteh einer die Welt


----------



## lehrer70 (3. Mai 2017)

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass der Artenschutzbeauftragte den Auftrag vom Bauinvestor bekommt. Wenn der einmal feststellen sollte, dass nicht gebaut werden darf ... kann er sich ausrechnen, wieviele Aufträge er in Zukunft bekommt. Vermute ich einfach mal.


----------



## dizzzi (3. Mai 2017)

Das hier in NRW einiges schief läuft sieht man jeden Tag wenn man ein kleines bisschen die Augen auf macht.
Also ich würde den Molchen Asyl geben bei mir. Befürchte aber das mein Teich noch zu neu ist, und die lieben __ Molche sich nicht wohl fühlen würden.

Was ich sagen will. Sehr oft gehen die gemachten Regeln und Gesetzte am gesunden Menschenverstand vorbei.


----------



## Fotomolch (4. Mai 2017)

Dann such ihnen aber einen Teich ohne __ Raubfische, oder setz sie nur an den Rand eines Teiches, dann können sie selbst entscheiden. All zu weit weg würde ich sie auch nicht bringen, sie kennen sich doch in der Gegend aus.


----------



## lehrer70 (4. Mai 2017)

In der Umgebung sind nur Häuser und Straßen. Hier handelt es sich um eine verwilderte Insellage von ca. 5000qm. Der Teich ist groß, stark bewachsen und fast rundherum mit Sträuchern umgeben. Verwildert eben. Werde nur einen Bruchteil fangen können.


----------



## anz111 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo!
Du vielleicht findet sich ja ein ST Besitzer in deiner Nähe. Mein Teich hat auch schon als Asyl für ein Bauprojekt gedient mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich so an die 100 __ Molche im Teich habe. Wir finden das super, die Krähen die sich jeden Tag da was herausfischen auch . Also schau mal auf die Karte der Teichbesitzer!

LG Oliver


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Sehr oft gehen die gemachten Regeln und Gesetzte am gesunden Menschenverstand vorbei.


Puh, Regel und Gesetze werden für alle Fälle gemacht....da gibt es natürlich Punkte wo die nicht so genau passen. Wobei ein Teich in Insellage nach meiner Meinung nicht so schützend Wert ist, wie ein Biotop was in der Natur eingebunden ist. 
Deswegen würde ich aber auch ein Umsetzen der Tiere gut finden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2017)

ja, das in NRW (und anderswo), vor allem wenns um Geld geht, scheinbar der europaweite Naturschutz mit Füßen getreten wird sehe ich auch jedes Mal wenn ich mir in Siegen Medikamente holen muß

Im Leimbachtal über einer ehemaligen Müllkippe gabs einst ein Schutzgebiet für Amphibien. Vor ein paar Jahren wurden im Herbst alle fésten Schutzzäune und Hinweisschilder am Ortsrand an der Hauptstraße durch Leimbachtal entfernt und das Schutzgebiet ab dem folgenden Frühjahr in ein Industriegebiet umgewandelt, Der einstige Teich ist zwar noch da, aber nun rundum fast komplett versiegelt

Hier bei mir in der Gegend muß wegen ein paar Kammmolchen und den Druck den orstansässige Naturschützer auf den Bauherrn (den Staat) ausübten die im Bau befindlicher Autobahntrasse Kassel - Homberg/Ohm z.T verlegt und massiv untertunnelt werden damit net 1 Molch bei seiner Wanderung/in seinem Lebensraum behindert wird


----------



## lehrer70 (14. Mai 2017)

1 Fangaktion gestartet mit 10 Teich- und 4 Bergmolchen und 30 __ Moderlieschen.
Ein Jammer, der Tümpel ist so verkrautet, dass nur ein Bruchteil gefangen wurde. Ein Nabukollege war dabei.


----------



## lehrer70 (3. Juni 2017)

Heute die dritte Fangaktion gestartet und beendet.
Insgesamt wurden ca. 110 __ Molche, davon ungefähr 1/3 Bergmolche und 2/3 Teichmolche umgesiedelt.
Nach Angaben von Artenschutzgutachter sind Molche- ausnahme Kammmolche- kein Hindernis für Baumaßnahmen. Es kann sein, dass dann vom Nabu ein Abfischen veranstaltet wird, bevor der Teich entfernt wird und die Umgebung eingeebnet wird. Allerdings hat sich bei mir gezeigt, dass bei jedem Abfischen nur ein Bruchteil der Tiere gefangen wird.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juni 2017)

Jo, wenn man sich anschaut, wenn die Planierraupe kommt. Dann ist Artenschutz ganz schnell vergessen.
Gestern habe ich Tomatentöpfe umgestellt. Unter einem saß ein adulter __ Bergmolch. Und schaute mich bewegungslos mit riesen Augen an.
Hat sich problemlos auf die Hand nehmen lassen und ins Gebüsch tragen.
Selbst wenn man im Teich alle rausfängt, hocken unter Steinen und Wurzeln immernoch genug...
Vg Monika


----------



## pyro (5. Juni 2017)

Eine tolle Aktion die Ihr da macht.

Ich find __ Molche einfach toll, in meinem Teich leben nur wenige Molche die ich nur sehr selten sehe. Wäre ich nicht so weit weg würd ich Euch helfen und ein paar Tiere mit heimnehmen.

Weiter so!


----------

